
This Mysterious Colorado Mining Town Seems to Run on Its Own Frequency - curtis
http://www.slate.com/blogs/behold/2015/11/02/anderson_low_photograph_victor_colorado_in_their_book_city_of_mines.html
======
ggchappell
> Looking through windows into homes, they saw dining tables with cups,
> saucers, and cutlery all laid out—but covered in years worth of dust.

Why would this happen? I can understand it in -- say -- the towns around
Chernobyl. When someone with a machine gun show up at your door and says, "You
need to leave _now_ ," well, then you leave. But people left Victor because
there was no more money to be made. Wouldn't they want to take their valuable
items with them when they left?

~~~
marssaxman
You can see similar scenes through the windows of abandoned buildings in
Bodie, a ghost town in eastern California. I imagine that the people there did
want to take their valuables, but could not afford to. Perhaps the cost of
transportation rose as the town emptied out and options for hauling goods over
long distances diminished.

